# Redfish Tournament 11 Sept



## DBLAMills (Jun 13, 2008)

The Gulf Coast Angler's Association www.geauxfishla.com and Louisiana Saltwater Series www.lasaltwaterseries.com will be having their 5th tournament out of Dockside Bait and Tackle in Slidell on 11 Sept.

The series has averaged over 30 boats throughout the season.

$200 Entry Fee

30 Boat payout - 1st-$1800 , 2nd-$1100 , 3rd-$850 , 4th-$600 , 5th-$400 , 6th-$300 , 7th-$250

Visit the website www.geauxfishla.com


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris and I are planning on coming over to fish. We have heard great things about this club and I know it's a great group of guys involved! The fishing has been great in that area recently. See you next weekend.

Matt


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Can't make it to this one..But I may be joining your organization next year and fishing your series! Looks like a lot of fun with a great pay-out!!

Good luck to everyone that does make this weekend!


----------

